# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Will you be saying bye bye to your Ball Pythons?

## The_Boaphile

Say bye bye to your Pythons and maybe your Boas too.

This can be viewed on video if you prefer that to reading this at the following link:

YouTube - Is this going to be Bye Bye to Pythons?

If the legislators considering HR2811 make their decision strictly based upon the calls made Monday and Tuesday this week, say bye bye to your right to breed and sell Pythons. The number of calls coming in has been absolutely pathetic. This isnt some obscure extreme interest group meeting talking about whether or not they will try take away our right to keep Pythons. This is the US House of Representatives and they are as serious as a heart attack about this legislation. Though we had a previous commitment to a minimal alteration of our right to keep our animals, the extremists are pushing to have the entire genus python put back into the language of this bill, and added to the list of species regulated under the Federal Lacy Act. You have got to be heard!

If you do not call in, our hobby may be in jeopardy. You cannot assume anything. You cannot assume that reasonable heads will prevail. This is not being pushed by reasonable people. The people making this decision are reasonable people, but if they do not hear your voice, they may listen to the people who are screaming the loudest. Guess what? Without your additional calls, the people screaming to stop all trade in Pythons, are going to be the loudest in the chambers where this decision is going to be made. You cannot assume that USARK and our lobbyists, and or PIJAC are handling this. The grassroots revolt against HR669 is what stopped its progress. Not USARK. Not PIJAC. Not any individual. It was the combined effort of the thousands of people who got off their rear ends and participated. Together we can and will make the difference! If we do not act together, and that means every one of you, we are in a dangerous position. USARKs lobbyist are exhorting us to act! We are and will do as much as we can. USARK and PIJAC are both working to make sure that HR2811 does not pass in a form that will decimate our industry. A grass roots avalanche has not been seen by the opponents of our freedoms since we stopped HR669. Now is the time to show ourselves again! 

You have one day left. Wednesday November 4th is the last day. You must make your calls between 8:00 AM and 4:00 PM. That is Eastern Time. If you dont know what that is, find out. In California thats 1:00 PM. No excuses. Pick up your phone and spend 30 or 40 minutes being heard!

Do it!

This is what you must do! 

One call in day left!!!

*** Wednesday - November 4th. Call In and Fax the Subcommittee and voice your opposition to HR2811. Be polite & professional!

Script:
My name is____. I oppose HR2811. It is overly simplistic and politically driven. It is poorly thought out and sacrifices good science for political expediency. The negative economic impact for my family and business would be significant. Please oppose HR2811. Thank you for your consideration.

Call/Fax List:
Sponsor:

Congressman Kendrick Meek (D-FL), Sponsor
Washington DC: phone 202-225-4506; fax 202-226-0777
Miami: phone 305-690-5905; fax 305-690-5951

Cosponsors:

Congressman Alcee Hastings (D-FL)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-1313; fax 202-225-8398
Ft. Lauderdale: phone 954-733-2800

Congressman John Lewis (D-GA)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-3801; fax 202-225-0351
Atlanta: phone 404-659-0116

Congressman Robert Wexler (D-FL)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-3001; fax 202-225-5974
Boca Raton: phone 561-988-6302; fax 561-988-6423

Congresswoman Mazie Hirono (HI-2)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-4906; fax 202-225-4987
Honolulu: phone 808-541-1986

Congressman Tom Rooney (R-FL)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-5792; fax 202-225-3132
Punta Gorda: phone 941-575-9101; fax 941-575-9103

Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism & Homeland Security:

Congressman Bobby Scott (D-VA) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-8351; fax 202-225-8354
Richmond: phone 804-644-4845

Congresswoman Zoe Lofgren (D-CA) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-3072; fax 202-225-3336
San Jose: phone 408-271-8700

Congresswoman Shelia Jackson Lee (D-TX) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-3816; fax 202-225-3317
Houston: phone 713-691-4882

Congresswoman Maxine Waters (D-CA) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-2201; fax 202-225-7854
Los Angeles: phone 323-757-8900

Congressman Steve Cohen (D-TN) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-3265; fax 202-225-5663
Memphis: phone 901-544-4131

Congressman Pedro Pierluisi (D-PR) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-2615; fax 202-225-2154
San Juan: phone 787-723-6333

Congressman Bob Goodlatte (R-VA) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-5431; fax 202-225-9681
Roanoke: phone 540-857-2672

Congressman Dan Lungren (R-CA) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-5716; fax 202-226-1298
Gold River: phone 916-859-9906

Congressman Louie Gohmert (R-TX) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-3035; fax 202-226-1230
Tyler: phone 903-561-6349

Congressman Ted Poe (R-TX) 
Washington DC: phone 202-225-6565; fax 202-225-5547
Beaumont: phone 409-212-1997

Congressman Randy Forbes (R-VA)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-6365; fax 202-226-1170
Chesapeake: 757-382-0080; fax 757-382-0780

Congressman Jerrold Nadler (D-NY)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-5635
New York: phone 212-367-7350

Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-FL)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-7931; fax 202-226-2052
Pembroke Pines: phone 954-437-3936; fax 954-437-4776

Congressman Anthony Weiner (D-NY)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-6616
Brooklyn: phone 718-743-0441

Congressman Mike Quigley (D-IL)
Washington DC: phone 202-225-4061; fax 202-225-5603
Chicago: phone 773-267-5926; fax 773-267-6583

----------

_2kdime_ (11-03-2009),_Chris Behof_ (11-05-2009),_CoolioTiffany_ (11-04-2009),_dsirkle_ (11-04-2009),_GregBennett_ (11-04-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

Thanks Jeff.

It's so sad to see the amazing turnout for HR669 and the crummy turnouts that we're seeing and hearing about for these upcoming bills.

This is how these people will win!

They'll just keep going and going and going until they just wittle us down into submission.

CALL in people, be HEARD!! Send your faxes!

DO YOUR PART!

----------


## aybe.sea

hope this doesn't happen.. good luck guys. looks like canada might have a sudden population hike  :Weirdface:

----------


## HypoPita

...all I can think whenever I hear a bill like this..is...  "......our HOUSE is spending time on THIS.....WWWHY?!"

It must be because of all the babies I singlehandedly release into the wild in Illinois...or the newborns I feed to my BPs.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mainbutter

> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> It's so sad to see the amazing turnout for HR669 and the crummy turnouts that we're seeing and hearing about for these upcoming bills.


people get spent sometimes I suppose.  no one want's to keep fighting, they want to win once and win big and call it good.

----------


## GregBennett

> people get spent sometimes I suppose.  no one want's to keep fighting, they want to win once and win big and call it good.


Very true. Our opponents know we get lazy and tired and they will use it to win this war and destroy our hobby/biz. 

I hate to say it but out of all my hobbies that are under fire by crazy people and the government, reptile people are mostly all bark and no bite. People need to get fired up. Our opponents will not just give up and will keep fighting these battles until they get what they want.

----------


## lance

Sad that a couple of people with lack of respect for animals released them to the wild and good and responsible snake owners will pay for it but I wouldn't fear these laws never go through but do call and call often.

lance

----------


## GregBennett

> I wouldn't fear these laws never go through but do call and call often.
> 
> lance


I'm afraid that may not be the case anymore. It only takes ONE bill to get passed then the flood waters will be let lose. Once the nut jobs have their foot in the door they will not stop. It will not stop at just pythons. Next will be boas, then large colubrids, then large monitor lizards and so forth and so on.

Our opponents are getting smarter. They have deep pockets to fight their battles. They will not just go away. 

Everyday I see poor HSUS commercials on the TV asking the general public to give $20.00 PER MONTH ($240.00 per year) to help sick and injured animals. That money is being used to pass these ridiculous bills people. Our enemies have an endless bank account. They play on the general public's emotions. We don't have a chance in hell to win unless we stick together and get fired up to fight these people.

----------

_2kdime_ (11-04-2009),_cinderbird_ (11-04-2009),PacHerp (11-04-2009)

----------


## nixer

its never officially been amended in the first place! its still read just as that a python ban!
if it isnt in writing its not part of the bill!

----------


## rabernet

I've been begging and pleading for people to make their calls this week (and thank you to those of you who have). 

This is NOT a joke folks - MAKE YOUR CALLS TODAY!!!!!!!!

----------


## BAD Morphs

Must you call in and or fax or must you do both??? just to clarify cause I faxed all of them and didn't know if I had to call them all too?

----------


## Denial

Do whatever you can. Anything is better then nothing

----------


## Jessandyballs

Hi Jeff,

I was honestly not going to call.  I have done it on all the other times and sent my fedex packet on HR 669, but frankly it just seems like an endless battle at this point.  After watching your video however I decided to call in...And you know what, by the time I got to Congressman Ted Poe (R-TX) on the list I was feeling really good about calling in.  Thanks for making a video that totally inspired me to call in.  It is not that I am lazy, it is that I am tired of the politics of trying to own and breed ball pythons.  It is a hobby.  Nothing more, nothing less.  

Regards,
Bill

----------


## Auletto

Was reading the small thread, which Jeff posted on KS and I just hate reading the rants that follow his post. I just don't understand why people complain about USArk. As if there was a big conspiracy behind them.  

_I just don't get it.  
_

_I'm sure these are the same people who do nothing to help stop fight these bills. _

----------


## 2kdime

People are LAZY










> Was reading the small thread, which Jeff posted on KS and I just hate reading the rants that follow his post. I just don't understand why people complain about USArk. As if there was a big conspiracy behind them.  
> 
> _I just don't get it.  
> _
> 
> _I'm sure these are the same people who do nothing to help stop fight these bills. _

----------


## Auletto

Yeah, being lazy is one thing, but knocking the only real organization standing up for us is another. Who else do we having standing up for us??? 

I feel personally if USArk wasn't there, this stuff would go into law without a fight.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> People are LAZY





> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> It's so sad to see the amazing turnout for HR669 and the crummy turnouts that we're seeing and hearing about for these upcoming bills.
> 
> This is how these people will win!
> 
> They'll just keep going and going and going until they just wittle us down into submission.
> 
> CALL in people, be HEARD!! Send your faxes!
> ...


There is reason for the pathetic turnouts compared to HR669. We had  more than a month before the bill was going to be heard and for this it hardly seems like hardly have a week to work and spread the word of this new bill. If we had known about this earlier, I think it would have made more of an impact.

----------


## Denial

> Was reading the small thread, which Jeff posted on KS and I just hate reading the rants that follow his post. I just don't understand why people complain about USArk. As if there was a big conspiracy behind them.  
> 
> _I just don't get it.  
> _
> 
> _I'm sure these are the same people who do nothing to help stop fight these bills. _


I am not a follower of usark and I have been calling all week.

----------


## Vypyrz

> There is reason for the pathetic turnouts compared to HR669. We had  more than a month before the bill was going to be heard and for this it hardly seems like hardly have a week to work and spread the word of this new bill. If we had known about this earlier, I think it would have made more of an impact.


I think some of it also had to do with 669 affecting a broader piece of the pet industry. The exotic fish, bird and mammal people may think this is a "python issue" and that they are safe, so they will sit this one out. I don't know what PetSmarts position is on this, but would they really care if they lost their BP's? I doubt it. They would just toss another Corn, King, or Gecko in the empty tank. But when their birds, fish, and guinea pigs are in jeopardy, along with the sales of the supplies to support them, that equals big financial loss, and that's when the corporate heat gets turned up...



Rob

----------

_nixer_ (11-04-2009)

----------


## mooingtricycle

Theyll have to shoot me first.

----------


## Aeries

> hope this doesn't happen.. good luck guys. looks like canada might have a sudden population hike


If this happens in the US, you can bet your ass it'll end up happening in Canada too. Sadly, they can't even make a case about pythons or boas being able to live up here, but there's enough dislike and fear around them to force it for other reasons and even to discourage illegal trafficing into the States.

----------


## The_Boaphile

> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I was honestly not going to call.  I have done it on all the other times and sent my fedex packet on HR 669, but frankly it just seems like an endless battle at this point.  After watching your video however I decided to call in...And you know what, by the time I got to Congressman Ted Poe (R-TX) on the list I was feeling really good about calling in.  Thanks for making a video that totally inspired me to call in.  It is not that I am lazy, it is that I am tired of the politics of trying to own and breed ball pythons.  It is a hobby.  Nothing more, nothing less.  
> 
> Regards,
> Bill


You are the exact person I was hoping would hear and listen. I know it's hard. I absolutely HATE when a new notice of some sort comes down from Andrew and I have to do something. Not because I am unwilling to help, I just wish this would go away. I know most people feel this way. However, I know that if I don't do my part, many others will not either. It's very easy to feed defeated. But so far we are fundamentally not defeated. We are wounded to be sure. Our businesses are wounded, but we are not done.

The way I look at it is I just don't have a choice. I know that for me doing something, there are probably 30 or 40 people that do nothing. That makes me doing SOMETHING that much more important. Same for you Bill! You must know that when you are doing something, a ton of others are not. They aren't bad people. They aren't really just lazy. They just want it to go away. I KNOW there are those who will end our business if they can. I believe it! So do they. Therefore, I do what I do.

This is what is most important to know. The legislators know that for each person that stands up and makes a call, they know there are 30 or 40 or maybe 100 more that agree with them who are not calling! That is why it is so important for each person to make the calls. Each person makes us all seem bigger. It creates the very real awareness that there is something to be thought about before they bow to the pressure they are getting from the Humane Society that hates the idea of people having ownership of ANY animals. The legislators are not extreme but they serve financial supporters who are. People who live every moment of their lives to end our industry.

Each voice matters. It's too late to call now for those who did not. For those who did, I thank you and my family thanks you for your assistance.

Thank you!

Jeff Ronne

----------


## greghall

If this country keeps going the way its going you will not be able to reconize it in a few years!! Wake up people!!!

----------


## greghall

Socialism is here!!!!!!!!!   Snuck right on in last year!!!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-04-2009)

----------


## DarkComeSoon

When are they announcing their decision?

----------


## rabernet

> I think some of it also had to do with 669 affecting a broader piece of the pet industry. The exotic fish, bird and mammal people may think this is a "python issue" and that they are safe, so they will sit this one out. I don't know what PetSmarts position is on this, but would they really care if they lost their BP's? I doubt it. They would just toss another Corn, King, or Gecko in the empty tank. But when their birds, fish, and guinea pigs are in jeopardy, along with the sales of the supplies to support them, that equals big financial loss, and that's when the corporate heat gets turned up...
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Rob, it is my understanding that Petsmart and Petco executives are working VERY closely with Pijac, if memory serves me correctly. WE may not think that they care, but they very much do.

----------


## rabernet

> Socialism is here!!!!!!!!!   Snuck right on in last year!!!


Let's try to keep the political rhetoric off of this very important issue. If you'd like to discuss your feelings about the current state of our government, please feel free to do so by starting a thread in the Quarantine Room. If you do not have access, please contact myself or another admin (names in red) to gain access.

----------


## Shortandfat

I guess its a good thing when i call and it tells me their answering machine is full.
 :Good Job:

----------


## Jessandyballs

Hey Jeff,

After watching your video it was my pleasure to call in and I will do it every time now.  When you see a fellow herper so passionate about doing something, I knew I had to call.  That is what good leadership is all about.  I just needed a spark and you definitely sent a strong message to me and I know many others.  When I called in they all said they where getting a ton of calls today, and almost everyone was very positive about my concerns.

Thanks again,
Bill R.

----------


## snakemastercanada

> hope this doesn't happen.. good luck guys. looks like canada might have a sudden population hike


Well we here in Canada would welcome all of you however we have the same problem going on up here in Canada . Just lost the right to keep any of the big six constrictors here in BC. so now there is nowhere you can live and keep any of the monster constrictors in western Canada that's half the country. The main problem is we are fighting 50 years worth of hollywood portraying our snake friends as the ultimate evil. Then there is animal planet on TV showing that they have gone to animal rights tv with program after program of animal cops featuring the spca.

----------


## Vypyrz

> Rob, it is my understanding that Petsmart and Petco executives are working VERY closely with Pijac, if memory serves me correctly. WE may not think that they care, but they very much do.


Thanks for the info. It's good to know that the corporate backing is still there...


Rob

----------


## steveboos

Honestly, even if they did pass the bill after all the calling that you all and i have done, we aren't getting rid of our Pythons. I know for a fact that just because they create a bill against it, our passion will grow even more. Look back in history for proof of this. No bill will stop us from doing something that we love. They have been trying for so long to make bigger snakes illegal to buy and own, but we wont stop just because the man says we have to.

----------


## cinderbird

i called again today before 5 EST (to make sure i'd get a person on the phone) and several of the people i spoke to went "You're OPPOSING the python ban?" and i politely said Yes. Several told me they had received many calls about it, some acted like 2811 was a bill for feeding hungry children (HOW COULD YOU OPPOSE THIS?! attitude).

i hope what i did was enough.

----------


## greghall

> Let's try to keep the political rhetoric off of this very important issue. If you'd like to discuss your feelings about the current state of our government, please feel free to do so by starting a thread in the Quarantine Room. If you do not have access, please contact myself or another admin (names in red) to gain access.


ROBIN THIS WOULD NOT A ISSUE IF IT WAS NOT FOR POLITICS & POLITIANS TRYING TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEMSELVES ITS NOT RETERICK ITS THE TRUTH.IVE BEEN DOING MY PART & IM ALSO TIRED OF ALL THESE THREATS FOR LEGISLATORS TRYING TO TAKE MY BELOVED HOBBY FROM ME :Mad:

----------


## Bleepr

3/16 of an inch is all the keeps your pinky from the caps lock key... Use it, please.

I wasn't able to make any calls today =(. It seems like this one is passing much more quickly then HR669...

----------


## cinderbird

when do we hear back about this anyway? thats the one piece of info i haven't found yet :/

----------


## catawhat75

I know Adam will be there tomorrow. He updated the HR669 blog today and is planning on updating tomorrow also. The hearing is at 12:30 EST so if you haven't called yet- MAKE THOSE CALLS IN THE MORNING! Post on facebook, twitter, craigslist- ANYWHERE. We need to make a BIG noise!!

http://nohr669.com/blog/

----------

_cinderbird_ (11-05-2009)

----------


## lance

> I'm afraid that may not be the case anymore. It only takes ONE bill to get passed then the flood waters will be let lose. Once the nut jobs have their foot in the door they will not stop. It will not stop at just pythons. Next will be boas, then large colubrids, then large monitor lizards and so forth and so on.
> 
> Our opponents are getting smarter. They have deep pockets to fight their battles. They will not just go away. 
> 
> Everyday I see poor HSUS commercials on the TV asking the general public to give $20.00 PER MONTH ($240.00 per year) to help sick and injured animals. That money is being used to pass these ridiculous bills people. Our enemies have an endless bank account. They play on the general public's emotions. We don't have a chance in hell to win unless we stick together and get fired up to fight these people.



true but there not going to kill the cash cow because of it just regulate it or deny it and continue cashing in the pet industry is too big to add restrictions as such to it but you never know what they will do  :Rolleyes2:  The money the ASPCA and PETA have is small compared to trade and animal hobbyist revenue and ASPCA and PETA is a bunch of cry baby hippies no one takes serious they'll listen to people in the industry more because there all in the game of big business money.

lance

----------


## Skiploder

> Was reading the small thread, which Jeff posted on KS and I just hate reading the rants that follow his post. I just don't understand why people complain about USArk. As if there was a big conspiracy behind them.  
> 
> _I just don't get it.  
> _
> 
> _I'm sure these are the same people who do nothing to help stop fight these bills. _


I read the same threads on Kingsnake.

I didn't see any rants - I saw some people asking important questions about the current standing of the bill.

I saw people asking for an honest simplification of the current standing of the bill and why some of the USARK announcements seemed to contradict one another.

All of those people are calling and doing their part.  Not blindly joining the herd does not make one apathetic or a ranter.

http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1756868,1756894

http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1757150,1757150

----------

_Denial_ (11-05-2009)

----------


## Skiploder

For what it's worth, I had the same question that some of the "Ranters" on Kingsnake had - namely what had changed since USARK announced that they had negotiated this bill to a level where they considered it a win?

----------

_Denial_ (11-05-2009)

----------


## playingwithsnake_21

if this bill passes ,,, fingers crossed it don't, what are we to do with are snakes? just a question i thought i would ask

----------


## Denial

your snakes will be grandfathered in.

----------


## Vypyrz

> For what it's worth, I had the same question that some of the "Ranters" on Kingsnake had - namely what had changed since USARK announced that they had negotiated this bill to a level where they considered it a win?


As I understand it, nothing changed, which is the problem. All of the changes that USARK had negotiated were never actually drafted into the proposed bill...


*An abstract thought* Sometimes I wonder if there isn't a Legislative E-Bay.gov website (password protected, of course) where politicians auction off their votes to the highest bidder... 

Rob

----------

